# Tarachodes sp



## yen_saw (Apr 27, 2007)

Few pics of the newly hatched Gambian bark mantis.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 27, 2007)

Another species that looks like a shrimp. :wink:


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2007)

Awesome. That ooth really blends in.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 27, 2007)

> Awesome. That ooth really blends in.


Oooh so that's what the first picture is.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 27, 2007)

Only one nymph hatched?


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 28, 2007)

I didn't realize this post was moved here.



> Awesome. That ooth really blends in.


Yes Rick, nice camouflage. I am sure it is very tough to spot in the wild.



> Only one nymph hatched?


The final count was around 60+, the pic below is half way through hatching.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 28, 2007)

> Awesome. That ooth really blends in.


Yeah wow, only just spotted it  

Love the mottled finish on the nymph..


----------



## Ian (Apr 28, 2007)

**Question answered!**


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 28, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## Jenn (Apr 28, 2007)

They look tiny... Very small arms. the ooth blendes in very well to its branch...

Great pictures.


----------



## yen_saw (May 13, 2007)

L3


----------



## ellroy (May 13, 2007)

They look great Yen, what length are they now?

Alan


----------



## yen_saw (May 14, 2007)

About 1.5 cm at L3.


----------



## Ben.M (May 14, 2007)

I've only got 1 of these, now i wish i had ordered more  

What did u use to stick the ooth(on stick) to the side of the tub??????


----------



## OGIGA (May 14, 2007)

Probably hot glue. It's very useful.


----------



## yen_saw (May 14, 2007)

Yes it was hot glue. Just becareful not to glue the seam (where nymphs hatch) of the ootheca and also watch out the seam facing downward has no obstruction to avoid hatchling stucked on the side of the cage.


----------



## Rob Byatt (May 15, 2007)

Nice photos.

One thing, are you sure that these are _Tarachodes_ sp. and not _Galepsus_ sp. ? Were they shipped in straight from Africa by any chance, 'coz if so all mantids that look like this are labelled as _Tarachodes_ sp.?

The coxae on the forelegs look too short to be _Tarachodes_ sp. It is a small nymph, so I could well be wrong.

Rob.


----------



## yen_saw (May 15, 2007)

> Nice photos.One thing, are you sure that these are _Tarachodes_ sp. and not _Galepsus_ sp. ? Were they shipped in straight from Africa by any chance, 'coz if so all mantids that look like this are labelled as _Tarachodes_ sp.?
> 
> The coxae on the forelegs look too short to be _Tarachodes_ sp. It is a small nymph, so I could well be wrong.
> 
> Rob.


All i have now are L3/L4 nymphs so not sure if the species can be identified correctly. I have requested breeder in Germany for an adult pic but to no avail. It was sent to me as tarachode sp. in ootheca, no idea what is the exact sp. as the adult were captured in the wild from Gambia. There are so many subspecies for Tarachodes which make identification extra challenging. They look similar to T. Afzelii at this stage although the eyes are not as pointy.


----------



## yen_saw (May 21, 2007)

Well still didn't get the adult pic from German but the breeder is 100% sure it is Tarachodes sp as he also keep Gaplepsus sp. but i am not so sure. Here are some L5 pics.


----------



## David Maguire (May 27, 2007)

i have two of these how big will they get


----------



## yen_saw (May 27, 2007)

They are not very large, i was told it will grow up to aboput 5 cm or 6 cm at most.


----------



## wuwu (Jun 1, 2007)

these are the first bark mantids i've kept and they do this really cute behavior. lol they play hide and seek with you! when you're on a branch, and they see you, they'll move over to the other side to hide. then when i look over, they'll move back. etc. i thought that was entertaining, for a minute.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 4, 2007)

Does enyone have a picture of an adult? never seen one before


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 4, 2007)

> these are the first bark mantids i've kept and they do this really cute behavior. lol they play hide and seek with you! when you're on a branch, and they see you, they'll move over to the other side to hide. then when i look over, they'll move back. etc. i thought that was entertaining, for a minute.


It is a pain taking pic of this species because of this timid behaviour :?


----------



## Ian (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice photos Yen, I have had loads of these in over the past few weeks, I think they have such a great character!

Very awkward to photograph however, as they like to hang behind the twigs constantly.

Here are a couple of photos I took, this one showing their typical stance:







and "spot the tarachodes", I think there are 4 or 5 in the photo:


----------



## wuwu (Jun 5, 2007)

are they able to be housed together? i just assumed they weren't and housed them separately.


----------



## Ian (Jun 5, 2007)

I've had no troubles housing them together at all, although I have only reared them to L4 before I have sent them off. Maybe it is a good idea to separate when a little older...


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 5, 2007)

I can only see 4, but surely there are more! Yeah they will eat each other that's for sure.


----------

